# 5 days old



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

all doin well


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ow lovely they are lookin great

i will have all 6 please

are you keepin one?


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i hope 2 keep one were just workin out i we will be able to afford it as were waitin on r new house !!! to go thou and then we'll have enough room


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*there lovely but like kids they grow up  great pic *


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wiccan said:


> i hope 2 keep one were just workin out i we will be able to afford it as were waitin on r new house !!! to go thou and then we'll have enough room


hope you can keep one its so nice to watch them grow up together
if you keep one will it be a boy or girl


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

it will be a boy as both girls are already reserved by there new familes ! luckly its one of my gd friends and one off the studs good friends (his pick of the litter ) as he cant keep one


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wiccan said:


> it will be a boy as both girls are already reserved by there new familes ! luckly its one of my gd friends and one off the studs good friends (his pick of the litter ) as he cant keep one


well least you can see them grow up that will be nice


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! It only gets better and better


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

wow, they all look really chunky  Hope you have caught up on some sleep and your not too exhausted


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

http://http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd240/jdroo_photo/?action=view&current=S7300952.flv


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Ahhh they are gorgeous. Always wonder what they dream about at that age 

I had to mess about with your link though cuz it wouldn't work to start S7300952.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are lovely..


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

they are really big, have they grown much in 5 days


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

yeah they have grown quite alot in the 5 days its amazin how quickly they grow


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

they look so clean and healthy...its always a god sign wen they lay there twitching 

gorgeous dogs and ther colors are real nice.


----------

